# Banging On Heaven's Door.



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

One week ago, and for no apparent reason, Oscar stopped eating. He won't even drink and when we try to encourage him to do one or the other he simply turns his head away.

He lays quietly down and stares at floor before him as though he's reflecting.

Three times this week we have taken him to the Veterinarians who once saved his life just four short years ago when he was a pup and despite all their intensive examinations, X rays, efforts, care and medications they tell us there is nothing more they can do for him.

Apart from Oscar's noticeable weight loss, every result of every test they have carried out tells them he's still a healthy dog.

They are as puzzled for an answer as we are desperate for a cure.

The last few days I've been banging on heaven's door pleading with God not to take him and in spite of my insistence he doesn't seem to be listening.

I've begged him not to punish Oscar because I have not been a thoroughly good and honest man all my life.

Oscar I sleep together now because I don't want him to slip away by himself.

I'm broken hearted and already finding it difficult to cope with this chasm of pain.





[youtube_browser]1MDlMdu2gjw[/youtube_browser]


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Zaros I'm so sorry. It's unbearable and all I can do is send you my deepest hopes that he pulls through. 

Take care xx


----------



## Buzzard (Aug 10, 2012)

I am so so sorry to hear this. How awful for you. I really hope he improves, keep praying.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm really sorry to hear Oscar is poorly Zaros, what a dreadful worry Hoping with all my heart the big fella starts to pick up soon. xx



.


----------



## Quirk (Nov 12, 2013)

Im so sorry. I really hope he starts to pick up soon


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

thats awful.......hope he picks up and pulls through.


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

Fingers and paws crossed here for oscar


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Oh no I'm so sad to read this - fingers crossed you can get to the bottom of whatever's bothering him & he's on the road to recovery soon - I can only imagine how worried you at ((((hugs)))) - esp when everything seems ok


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh Zaros. I'm so sorry to hear this. Strongly hoping he picks up soon.


----------



## Bloodraine5252 (Jan 13, 2013)

Sorry to hear this 

Has the vet tried anti sickness and appetite stimulants? I hope something can be done for him xxx


----------



## JessIncaFCR (Oct 1, 2012)

So sorry to hear this. Hope Oscar pulls through


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

I feel your pain.

He's far too young


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

I am so very sorry, I hope that things improve for you both soon


----------



## MrsGiggles (Feb 12, 2013)

Got everything crossed for you he pulls through *hugs*


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear this, I just hope so much that Oscar can get over this!! ( ( BIG HUG ) )


----------



## clayton1985 (Jan 17, 2013)

My thoughts are with you all


----------



## branwen (Nov 27, 2013)

So sorry to hear about Oscar.Hope the vet finds a reason for his illness son.


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

I'm guessing you have tried all the usual tempting foods? 
Can the vet not offer anything to help? Not put him on a drip to perk him up a bit? 
Sorry to hear he is like this. Hopefully he will be back to his old self soon.


----------



## Golden6 (Mar 2, 2013)

How awful for you! I'm so sorry to hear this, I hope he gets better!


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Sorry to hear this


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

So sorry to hear this :crying:

Poor Oscar! I hope and pray that he pulls through , we were told to put ice cubes in Blade's mouth when he was vomiting and wouldn't drink maybe that could help? 

My thoughts are with you all x


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Poor Oscar, really hope he pulls through ok.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

So sorry to hear this Zaros - I hope the big man pulls through - Please keep up updated if you can 

My thoughts are with you xxx


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Oh Zaros, I don't know what to say. Hope the big fella rallies.


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

I wonder why the vet has not put him on a fluid drip to help him
Hope he pulls through


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

So sad! I feel so sorry for you.


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm so sorry to read this Zaros  
I hope he improves soon x


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

So sorry to hear this hun, hoping Oscar pulls through this  xxx


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

I am in tears here Z. Could it be that he is depressed about something? Dogs do get depressed to the point where they won't eat - that's how Ferdie was when he lost Joshua.

Please give him a big cuddle from me and the newfies. Those ice cubes sound like a good idea. xx


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Oh goodness Zaros I'm mortified to read this. Without water he will go into renal failure. Can't the vet put him on a drip and perhaps give him vitamin B12 jabs to stimulate his appetite? He needs water if nothing else and without there's no way he will pick up, sort of a point of no return. I'd be asking the vet for a drip and those jabs if he were mine. 

Poor boy, I hope he picks up soon since there doesn't seem to be a reason for him to be like this.


----------



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

Oh no Zaros :crying: Praying for Oscar xx


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Oh Zaros  what a year these dogs are having  I'm so sorry to here that Oscar is now poorly , sending as many positive vibes as i can. 

Hugs to you and Mrs Z


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Poor Oscar and you, hope he turns the corner and gets better. I'd *insist* on a drip.


----------



## MyMillie (Jun 17, 2012)

So heartbreaking to read this  sending all my love and healing thoughts to you all

Please pick up and get better soon Oscar.....


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

Oh that's awful Zaros I might actually be crying reading your words.  Heartbreaking. I have no words just I do hope he turns a corner soon. When nnja gets poorly I am sure he empty tummy makes her worse and makes her refuse even more. If he isn't even drinking you can't try any broth. Scrambled egg. Oh Oscar you can't do this. Perk up soon big boy.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Very sorry to hear this about Oscar . Prayers that he perks up xx
You hang in there Z, stay strong for him xxx


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

Thinking of you and sending Oscar healing thoughts and very best wishes.


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

Crying my eyes out. 

I've been dreading reading this.

You mean a lot to me and if I could fix this for you I'd do it yesterday.

Much love


----------



## Pezant (Jul 6, 2012)

Poor Oscar and poor you Zaros  I hope the big softie rallies soon. Thinking of all of you.


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm so sorry Zaro's how devastating, Oscar is such an incredible dog I hope something changes and he gets better.


----------



## Reverie (Mar 26, 2012)

What sad news, I'm so sorry.  Hoping your boy pulls through and something can be done.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Oh Zaros - what sad news. See that other person next to you? That's me, also banging on heaven's doors for a reprieve for Oscar.

Praying he pulls though.

(((((hugs)))))


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Poor Oscar , I hope he rallies round soon xx


----------



## Paula07 (Aug 23, 2010)

Im so sorry to hear this. I hope Oscar feels better soon.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

I am so sorry, was hoping they would have gotten to the bottom if it.
Very odd nothings showing up at all tests wise.

They may have already, and as much as I detest them in situations like this they do have their uses, have they tried him on corticosteroid steroid shots Zaros? They usually increase thirst and hunger, its a pretty standard protocol in these situations, but if they haven't its worth a go.


----------



## Mumtomaddog (Sep 17, 2013)

Poor Oscar. Its a terrible worry when there seems to be no explanation. 

Sending lots of thought for at least something to go on, some kind of diagnosis so that you can work from there.

Really hoping he turns a corner soon and picks up so that he will at least take a drink or even a small amount of food.


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Really hope one of you can get something into him and soon. 

I shall join my hugs prayers etc with the others that he pulls himself out of this and starts eating and drinking again. Xx


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

Zaros I am so so sorry your poor boy is struggling. Hoping with everything that he turns a corner and picks up soon.

Our thoughts are with you, big hugs x


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Zaros I am heartbroken for you and Mrs Zee, its obvious that boy means the world to you. Can only pray for him to rally


----------



## loukodi (Oct 27, 2010)

Sorry to hear this Zaros 


Stay strong Oscar! We love you xx


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

I hope your handsome big lad pulls through this, my thoughts are with you and Mrs Z and I think you know that everyone one of us is there beside banging on that door because the time for him is not for many many years! Come in big lad stop worrying your humans have a wee drink and something to eat for them, wee bit of chicken broth? X


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

Sorry to hear Oscar is not well. 

Healing thoughts for you. Take care. X


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Very saddened to read this, sending you healing & strengthening vibes for the big fella, thinking of you & Mrs. Z xxxx


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Oh sorry to hear this sending all our prayers he gets better, much love


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear this 

Come on, Oscar! Please pull through!

Big hugs to you, Oscar and MrsZee at this difficult time x


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Such a sad thread 
You can count on our healing wishes and thoughts too.
Fingers crossed Oscar pulls a U-turn and perks up x


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Really sorry to hear Oscar is so very poorly.


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

Don't quite know what to say Zaros except I'm sorry. Hope things work out for you.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

This is heartbreaking news. I'm sending healing vibes to Oscar. Come on big boy, please pull through this!

xxx


----------



## Mulish (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm so sorry to read this, Zaros. I wish nothing but the best for you all xx


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Oh no  Sending healing thoughts for poor Oscar, I really hope he pulls through x


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Oh Zaros, I'm so sorry to read this, my thoughts are with you All and keeping fingers and paws crossed that Oscar makes a speedy recovery. 

Give that big guy of yours a big hug for me.x


----------



## tiatortilla (Oct 1, 2012)

So sorry to read this. Everything crossed that he's okay xx


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

What a terrible time for you all. I hope Oscar starts to eat and drink very soon.


----------



## Charleigh (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear this I hope he feels better soon xxxxx


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Heartbreaking. Thinking of you Zaros. x


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

....words cannot carry.....



I went through this with one of my dogs...for two weeks he would not eat...

I just managed to put through some soft cottege cheese...

and spoon in some linseed jelly..(just short time cooking linseed in water and scooping the jelly liquid, when it cools down)...



my dog lost half of his weight...


and when I was sure he is going to die..he passed some stone that caused the obstruction......

vet gave up on him.. I kept fighting...


I was not always good...but prayed a lot...



try to put something nourishing but simple to digest ...linseed water..rice water...try allkinds of things you may think of...


and keep him warm..just try...try...try...
can he hold anything in?..is his wee/poo ok?










my prayers are with you all.....


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

I am fervently praying that your gorgeous boy Oscar pulls through - thinking of you all (((HUGS))))

xx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

So sorry to hear about Oscar, I hope he gets better soon.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Really hope Oscar gets better.


----------



## cheekymonkey68 (Nov 18, 2012)

So sorry to hear about your lovely boy, thinking of you and praying he pulls through.


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

How very sad. I hope he pulls through and I hope you both have a lot more time together yet.


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

Thinking of you all x


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

Really sorry to read this Zaros. Thinking of you. x


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

im so sorry poor oscar is feeling poorly. Youre in my thoughts x


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

So sorry to hear your lovely boy is poorly 

Will say a prayer for Oscar x


----------



## Izzysmummy (Oct 12, 2011)

Thinking of you and Oscar!


----------



## katahnya (Dec 16, 2012)

Oh no  I feel for you. Poor Oscar I hope he gets better. Here's hoping for a (before) Christmas miracle.


----------



## donna160 (Nov 1, 2013)

i'm so sorry Zaros, keeping fingers and paws crossed here


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Positive thoughts heading your way xx


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

Sending lots of love your way . . . . Come on big fella pull through.


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

Thinking of you Zaros, no matter what happens you have both been blessed to know each others love and care xxxx


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

sending lots of positive vibes your way, zaros and mrs zee. (((hugs)))


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx thinking of you two.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Is he pining for something or someone. Has a family member moved out, or has a neighbour and/or dog recently moved away.

I had to hand feed our dog with pieces of chicken. I also used a syringe to pump water in him to keep him hydrated. 

Fingers crossed he pulls through.


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

Oscar big dog. I wish for positive news when I wake please.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

so sorry your boys not well big big hugs to you all, stay strong for him , praying for good news xxxx


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

sending lots of good thoughts and wishes, hope he can pull through


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Thank you all so much for your very kind words and support at this most difficult time.

It goes without saying that Oscar's sudden and unexpected health scare has thoroughly shaken us to the core.

His complete loss of appetite has decimated ours and the natural worry over his immediate future has understandably deprived us of any real sleep.

I've spent the long empty nights by Oscar's side trying to retrace the days for evidence of anything that may have brought about this strange condition in him and am wholly frustrated at myself because I find no event that could have been a dramatic influence over him.

I do know this much; the amount of deforestation that has taken place this year has been horrendous. 
So much so that Oscar stood and stared at the acres of destruction and I swear you could actually see him trying to figure out where his beloved forests and familiar walks had gone. 

We crossed a section of the torn up landscape and although Oscar went of his own accord it was quite evident he was very suspicious of his surroundings and would stop occasionally to survey the terrain about him.

The lumber company has also taken an area approximately 200 metres or so away from the house and despite the change to the not so distant sky line and exposure to more severe weather conditions, we are now left wondering if this sudden alteration in his environment hasn't unsettled him in some respects.

A silly incident we had together saw us both take a tumble down the stairs and shortly after I was concerned he may have damaged/hurt something. 

I kept a close eye on him and one evening when he was laid in the outside doorway I saw him drooling, a clear sign he was in distress. 
So as a precaution I ground up some painkillers, mixed it with butter and tried to administer it to him. 

The minute he detected something was not quite right he was off like a frightened rabbit and refused to allow me near him for a few minutes until I had convinced him the poison had gone and my hands were empty and clean of any trace of villainous intention.

The drooling had stopped by the next day.

Since that time I've noticed how suspicious of me he appears to be. MrsZee also. 
He still likes a fuss but won't be persuaded to go over on his back for tummy tickles. Something he used to do voluntarily and would do everything within his cunning power to keep you there for hours at a time.

Oddly enough, he's still enthusiastic about his walks and gets quite excited when he realises he can go. Alas, once outside the house, those walks are on his terms only. Those terms usually dictate the direction he chooses. But he's happy.

Away from the house he's a completely different dog again. But still no appetite. We would often take tit-bits on our walks and Oscar being Oscar would craftily start to pester us for his share after the first kilometre or so. 

Nevertheless and back to the present, each of Oscar's visits to the Veterinarians have seen him rehydrated and on Wednesday evening last he received such a quantity he left the surgery resembling a camel.

There's an entire medical team from Animagi involved in Oscar's welfare and they're in constant consultation together and given him all the medication that could possibly be of benefit to him and in particular to assist his appetite. But nothing?

Later today Oscar is to return to the Vets for another session of rehydration. 

This means another wrestling bout to get him through the doors. This in itself is something we know is very traumatic to him. 



We have it on 'apparent' good authority that the Sar' has tremendous reserves and that this enables him to go for substantial periods of time without food or water. 
Yet this attempted reassurance does not bear any comfort especially when we have the knowledge that Oscar's father died a young dog and the mysterious circumstances surrounding his death were never investigated by his breeder.

A number of other major concerns regarding the untimely deaths of these dogs have also been brought to our attention. Deaths which are just as equally shrouded in mystery because no one possessed the forethought to have them investigated for future reference.

My anger and upset is building by the day because the breeders don't appear to be any more interested in the breed today as they were yesterday.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm sorry that Oscar still doesn't have his appetite back! I really do hope that he is back to his old self soon enough and how awful about the deforestation


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Oh Zaros, I can feel the pain and frustration from your posts. I don't know what to say that doesn't sound trite 

Please get well soon Oscar. Please!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

I am relieved to know that he is keeping rehydrated, as of course you would have seen to somehow or other, but from what you say about his environment changing, I am still of the opinion that this could be depression. I know how these giant fellers just hate change and we can only pray that once he gets more used to seeing a new skyline, he might perk up.

How is Zara taking it? We don't need her catching on, do we? Lots of slobbery kisses from the baby bears.


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

I hope he improves soon, Z, I wish there was more I could say.


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

I really hope you can get to the bottom of what is wrong with him poor lad sending thoughts and prayers to you


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Only similar thing I have heard of like this was my own previous dog. Perfectly fine one day then all of a sudden he appeared depressed stopped eating and drinking and struggled to move, I well remember us sitting on the floor with him tears rolling down our faces trying to encourage him to have a teaspoon of water and a teaspoon of his favourite food. You feel so utterly helpless not knowing what to do to help. Turned out he had an auto-immune disease, ideopathic polyarthritis.

Hope they can find out whats wrong Zaros, at least know treatment options once you know what is wrong


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Zaros said:


> Thank you all so much for your very kind words and support at this most difficult time.
> 
> It goes without saying that Oscar's sudden and unexpected health scare has thoroughly shaken us to the core.
> 
> ...


Just a thought Zaros but have they tested him for any tick or insect borne diseases? There seems to be a lot of tick and insect Borne diseases known in Finland.

I will go through each in turn in a minute and see if any of the tick borne viruses and diseases will fit with any of the behaviours or symptoms, but in the meantime below is info on tick borne diseases and viruses specifically know to Finland. I know with some tick Borne conditions they don't often manifest in symptoms or illness to a long while after, as I remember a case about a dog in the UK, where vets were at a loss and it turned out to be tick borne disease that he had in fact picked up two years before when he had been taken on holiday abroad and until then had been fit healthy and showing no symptoms. Ill give you what Ive got so far, then have a look at each in turn and how they can manifest in the dog.

[Insect-borne diseases and insect bites in Finland]. [Duodecim. 2011] - PubMed - NCBI

TOUCHED BY LYME: Tick-borne illnesses in FinlandLymeDisease.org


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

big big hugs xxx


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

So sorry to hear Oscars not well it must be so worrying for you all.

Got my fingers crossed he start to feel better soon.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

[Insect-borne diseases and insect bites in Finland]. [Duodecim. 2011] - PubMed - NCBI

Zaros have worked my way through the list on above and it seems that although not so widely known the majority can and has been known to effect dogs too. Symptoms too can include a lot of what he has, Have PMd you with the links and info Ive managed to find out. Hope it may help or find some clues if its something that hasn't been thought of or so far investigated.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

I cried when I read this.  Zaros, I hope with all my heart that your gorgeous boy pulls through this.


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Only just seen this, I'm so sorry to hear about Oscar Zaros, I really hope he turns a corner soon.

Come on big lad we're all willing and wishing you well again x


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Zaros I am so sorry about Oscar, (((healing hugs))) on the way for you all. 

Sounds daft but home-made chicken broth might be worth trying...

Fingers crossed for Oscar's recovery x


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

So sorry to hear Oscar is unwell  I can only imagine hiw frustrating it is fir you not knowing why and how to help. I really hope the big fella perks up soon x


----------



## archiesmum (Aug 28, 2010)

Thinking and praying for you both

Val xx


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Everything very tightly crossed here for some better news soon xXx


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Any news?? Hope he's getting better.


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

Poor Boy.... Hope he soon returns to normal...
If you need a rest I will take a turn Banging on the door for you.x


----------



## blitzens mum (Jul 15, 2012)

praying for you both


----------



## Hanlou (Oct 29, 2012)

This thread has made me so sad. 

I really feel for you and hope that you can find your miracle to heal your beautiful boy.


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

Healing thoughts and white light for your beautiful boy. I hope you can come back soon with good news xx


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I am so so sorry, this thread is so sad but lovely at the same time, I am so sorry I don't know how to describe what i mean. It brought tears to my eyes, very emotional

I hope Oscar gets better soon, keeping him in my thoughts and you x


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Only just noticed this. Heartbroken to hear of lovely Oscar's mystery illness. I hope he improves soon. My thoughts are with you all.


----------



## ozrex (Aug 30, 2011)

Oh NO! NOT OSCAR.

I really, really hope he is well soon.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Sincerely hoping your next post will hold out more hope and the big boy has a turn around


----------



## foursmith (Oct 11, 2012)

I hope he pulls round, so sad


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Absolutely heartbroken reading this thread Zaros and Mrs Zee 


Really hoping there's a simpler reason that you current realise for Oscars condition and he perks up soon.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2013)

Thank you so much for your concerns, advice and kind wishes. I think they helped, as Oscar is eating again! Well, not fully and only chicken and pork file, but still. It gave us a lot of comfort to know that you all understand what we go though. It was only a few months ago when we thought we loose Zara and now it was big Ozzies turn to frighten us.

This is the story of Oscar´s recovery:

On Thursday night he ate his first few pieces of chicken (hand fed, accompanied with lots of silly talks to cheer him up). On Friday morning a bit more (so we could cancel the vet for endoscope) and finally yesterday he ate a fair deal (500g of chicken file, 350 g of pork file). This time he needed much less encouragement too and seemed to want to eat. And today he finished his big pieces of chicken in no time wanting more! We still have to give him pep talks before he starts eating, but all this is so much better.

He still is a bit unbalanced, but better than before. I wonder is there something wrong in his ears to cause this? He lost so much weight and muscle. E.g. his chest is 3 inches smaller. He is also getting some other habits back (rolling in the snow and barking at strange cars, turning his tummy for tickles etc.), which is brilliant.

We are so so happy. Of course this is early days and we don´t know what happens once the cortisone wears off (he got a 3-week injection), but now at least his is not dying in our hands and he seems to be happy and perky.

Zaros will be telling you more details, when he comes back from shopping, as I forgot to buy food for us, I just got 2 bags of chicken and pork for Oscar, and it didn´t even occur to me that we might want to eat something too.

Now it´s time to start eating Oscar and Zara! Get those muscles back.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

MrsZee said:


> Thank you so much for your concerns, advice and kind wishes. I think they helped, as Oscar is eating again! Well, not fully and only chicken and pork file, but still. It gave us a lot of comfort to know that you all understand what we go though. It was only a few months ago when we thought we loose Zara and now it was big Ozzies turn to frighten us.
> 
> This is the story of Oscar´s recovery:
> 
> ...


That is such a relief! And typical to get the dogs' food and forget your own - sort of thing I have done lots of times. You just make sure he gets a big cuddle from us - Oscar, I mean, not Zaros!:thumbup1:


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

That is the best news 
I was so worried when there were no more updates but kept thinking no news is good news.

Hope he continues to improve but that you also find a reason for his behaviour.

I said before that ninja loses her appetite very easily when anything is wrong and then the empty tummy becomes a vicious circle. 

Yay for Oscar.


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

newfiesmum said:


> That is such a relief! And typical to get the dogs' food and forget your own - sort of thing I have done lots of times. You just make sure he gets a big cuddle from us - Oscar, I mean, not Zaros!:thumbup1:


Well i think zaros and Mrs zee might need those hugs too


----------



## chissy 15 (Mar 13, 2013)

So happy to hear Oscar is eating again can't imagine the worry this has caused you both.


----------



## Wig Dog (Nov 19, 2013)

So delighted to read that your stunning dog is starting to feel better. I've never heard of or seen this breed, but I have to say they are two of the most beautiful dogs I've ever seen. Please give them both a hug from me; they look very huggable. I hope Oscar continues to keep eating & feeling happier. X


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Such good news :thumbup:


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

wonderful news that he is eating again :thumbup:


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Glad to hear Oscar is eating again.:thumbup1:


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

So glad and relieved to hear the big Lad is eating again and that he seems a lot happier in himself too.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Yay! Like many, I've been worried and have almost been scared to come back to the thread in case it was bad news 

So very pleased to hear the big lad's started to eat again - go on Oscar, you CAN do it!


----------



## Bagrat (Jun 4, 2012)

This is such good news. Hope the appetite continues to pick up. Steroids do make you hungry - one of the bad side effects in people!


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

So glad he's picking up. Keep at the eating big lad!


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

_'We can't find anything wrong with him' the Vet told us. 'He's a fit and healthy dog.' 'We've looked at everything outside of him and we've looked at everything inside of him and there are no signs of any abnormalities anywhere. 'If we could look into his brain and understand his thoughts, we might understand the reason why he appears to have denied himself his most basic of instincts. But we can't do that.'_

I'm not really sure about the combined power of prayer but I do believe we pray to God because sometimes that's all we have left.
Perhaps God had finally grown tired of the constant nuisance and thought it better to do something to restore his peace and harmony once again.

PHOTOS REMOVED DUE TO MALICIOUS INTENT.

Although it is early days yet I would just like to offer my utmost appreciation and R.E.S.P.E.C.T. for all the support and kind words offered to us and a much bonier Oscar by the members of PF's.

With much love Oscar.


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Oh im so so glad hes picking up xxx


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

omg how beautiful is he...........
anyways so relieved for him , so happy for you guys ,stay happy healthy and keep warmxx best news of the day


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Relief. Utter relief .


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

YAY OSCAR! 

I have been profile stalking the pair of you waiting for an update , so pleased he is starting to pick up again fingers crossed he stays that way 

Give him a hug and a slobbery kiss from me and my lot!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

That's made my day, wonderful news.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Yay yay yay fantastic news  so happy for you both he's on the mend big hugs all round


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm so relieved to read that he's picking up. Give him a big cuddle from me


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm so happy to hear this, and gosh aren't they both gorgeous!!


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

It is brilliant news that Oscar is on the upward slope, keep up the good work Big Boy
You muat be so relieved, as we all are.

Big hugs all round


----------



## IrishEyes (Jun 26, 2012)

Oh I'm so sorry to hear that Oscar has been poorly but very pleased to hear that he is doing better, finger's crossed that he makes a speedy and full recovery.


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

Oh what a relief that's great news I have been checking the thread for an update for days now
Keep eating handsome boy :thumbup1::thumbup1:


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Zaros said:


> _'We can't find anything wrong with him' the Vet told us. 'He's a fit and healthy dog.' 'We've looked at everything outside of him and we've looked at everything inside of him and there are no signs of any abnormalities anywhere. 'If we could look into his brain and understand his thoughts, we might understand the reason why he appears to have denied himself his most basic of instincts. But we can't do that.'_
> 
> I'm not really sure about the combined power of prayer but I do believe we pray to God because sometimes that's all we have left.
> Perhaps God had finally grown tired of the constant nuisance and thought it better to do something to restore his peace and harmony once again.
> ...


Oh Z and Mrs Z! That's just fantastic news. 

FX he continues to perk up. Zara and Oscar are 2 of the most easily recognised and much-loved dogs of the forum. It truly is worrying when we learn they've been ill.


----------



## Mulish (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm so pleased he's eating again. Hope you and Mrs Zee get a good meal inside yourselves now, too.


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

So happy to hear there is a little improvement


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

So happy to hear some good news about Oscar, you must both be feeling relieved to see him eating.
Keep chomping up the chicken Oscar x


----------



## Buzzard (Aug 10, 2012)

So pleased to hear this. Hope he continues to improve.


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

Such great news!!!!


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

So please to read the good news


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

Zaros and Mrs Zee.....how happy I am that your gorgeous bear is eating well and on the road to recovery!

They give us such worries sometimes ... our precious Pooches ... just so pleased that you can relax a little now, as I know you must have been worried sick


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

So glad to hear things are improving.


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

This is fantastic news 

Oscar - keep scoffing!!! Who cares how much the food bills cost :lol:

((((((big hugs)))))) to Zaros and Mrs Zee. xxx


----------



## tiatortilla (Oct 1, 2012)

Very pleased to hear he's doing better


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Brilliant news!


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

so happy and so relieved....cheersallaround...



hopefully big bear will be fine very soon!



hugs for all


----------



## Wig Dog (Nov 19, 2013)

Zaros said:


> _'We can't find anything wrong with him' the Vet told us. 'He's a fit and healthy dog.' 'We've looked at everything outside of him and we've looked at everything inside of him and there are no signs of any abnormalities anywhere. 'If we could look into his brain and understand his thoughts, we might understand the reason why he appears to have denied himself his most basic of instincts. But we can't do that.'_
> 
> I'm not really sure about the combined power of prayer but I do believe we pray to God because sometimes that's all we have left.
> Perhaps God had finally grown tired of the constant nuisance and thought it better to do something to restore his peace and harmony once again.
> ...


Look at the snow on his nose! Gorgeous photo of a gorgeous dog. Keep eating big boy! 
It was interesting what you wrote in your original post about Oscar being affected by the deforestation in your area. I know I would be deeply upset if someone started removing the trees round here so why shouldn't a dog? I don't think even all us dog lovers can really appreciate how sensitive these animals are. Let's face it we can never truly know what goes on in another human's mind so it would be very arrogant to think we can understand something as noble as a dog.


----------



## Charleigh (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm so glad he's eating again!! I hope he's back to his normal self soon!  xxxx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Wonderful news ((((Happy hugs))))


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

What fabulous news!! He must have been starving. They're such funny creatures. I'm so very happy to hear he's eating.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Such good news.


----------



## jonb (Nov 15, 2012)

so glad to hear the good news,was really worried for a while
he`s such a gorgeous `little dog`:001_wub:


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

What a relief to hear he's eating again - well done big lad, keep at it.


----------



## Hanlou (Oct 29, 2012)

Yayy! 

Am sending more healing vibes from Derbyshire! He is a gorgeous, gorgeous boy. Hugs all round, I think xx


----------



## Ann Elizabeth (May 12, 2013)

I am so glad that I only saw this post today and was able to read the sad and happy news in one 'sitting' I was very teary reading the beginning of this thread but now have a big smile on my face. So very pleased along with everyone on here to hear he has started eating again, sending love to all of you and continued healing for Oscar


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

YAY!!!!!!! Im so glad hes started to perk up and is eating again, that must be a huge relief!

Hes such a handsome fella.

I hope he continues to get better and starts putting the weight back on!


----------



## ozrex (Aug 30, 2011)

What a relief! :biggrin:

The very first thing I did this morning was check his progress... then I had to see to the dogs and chooks and put the clothes on the line; so finally I can say how very happy and relieved I am that the Big Bloke is feeling up to eating!!

Now I can eat.


----------



## blitzens mum (Jul 15, 2012)

thank god


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Have really been worried about the big lump, especially when we didn't hear anymore for awhile, but so glad and relieved for you all, that Oscar seems to have turned a corner now and eating and more himself.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Sooo happy to hear that Oscar has started eating again - all fingers and paws crossed here that he continues to grow in strength and gets back to normal. I can't begin to imagine how you both feel - but sending you tearful (((((hugs))))) in thnakfulness that sometimes God does listen to prayers.


----------



## Pezant (Jul 6, 2012)

So, so glad to hear that!


----------



## loukodi (Oct 27, 2010)

So glad he is eating again, keep munching Oscar!


----------



## Quirk (Nov 12, 2013)

That is such good news, what a relief for everyone.


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

so glad to see the update....now you two don't be scaring your poor mum n dad anymore!!! 

Have to add my hubby loves dogs and I showed him a picture of the lovely oscar from your op zaros and he literally filled up! You have such a beautiful boy! 

Everything crossed they both continue to go from strength to strength and are feeling much better soon xxxxx


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

This news has made my day


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm so pleased to hear this great news xx


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

More prayers that he continues to improve xx


----------



## clayton1985 (Jan 17, 2013)

Fantastic news


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Likewise praying for a continued return to good health


----------



## DogManDan (Oct 28, 2013)

good boy Oscar  and very good job mr and mrs z.... hopefully he will have a fast recovery.


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

Now we all know that praying for the big lad worked big time Keep it up big lad


----------



## branwen (Nov 27, 2013)

Great news that he's feeling better.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Because of the worry 'His Nibs' has subjected us to I've been keeping a very close eye on him over the past week and I am now thoroughly convinced that Oscar's mysterious health issue was caused by none other than a stupid and unfortunate accident that took place in the home one morning. 
He was being his usual silly 4R53 self with me when I was going up the stairs and it all went quickly and terribly wrong for both of us and we came down to earth with a severe bump.

I do clearly remember how he reacted to me when I immediately went to him to see if he was hurt and recall how he just wanted to find an escape from the house and me. His fear was such that his tail was tucked tight between legs and his head turned away from me. Nothing I attempted to do to comfort and reassure him would influence him to stay indoors. 

Each time I went out to see if he was improving he would either turn his head away from me or just stare at the floor. He was always reluctant to make eye contact with me. 

This would explain the reason why he was a completely different dog outside of the house. Happy and excited to go places and still the time to come crashing between my legs every now and again for what we affectionately term 'rump ruffles'. 

'Rump Ruffles' briefly explained; suddenly and without warning oscar will turn and charge underneath me leaving me precariously straddling his back from where I'll rub both his hips in a vigorous circular motion. This is a position he most favours when he seeks attention. Normally he would run at me head on but just of late he's adopted the reverse surprise attack and it was this tactic that was to be our downfall.

After that fateful day in question and whilst in the home I was something to be regarded with utmost caution and strangely enough this behaviour appeared to mildly affect his relationship with MrsZee and somehow Zara. 

Oscar has always been a sensitive dog. Some might say timid in spite of his breed. Yet we know from experience he is still a force to be reckoned with once angered.
Oscar's a big formidable looking dog on the outside but inside he's really gentle and quite vulnerable.
Understanding his body language in relation to everday routines/occurences I soon learned to approach him in a manner he was more comfortable with. Armed with best Fillet of Pork, Turkey or Chicken also proved to be good and faithful allies and, ironically I was to discover, my worst.

Although Oscar is slowly regaining his confidence and trust in me in the home and I am gradually winning Oscar's favour he now prefers fillet of this and that over anything else offered to him. Food with bones in are just not fitting for a dog of his breeding and after a good sniff he declines the offerings. This has caused us other concerns because Zara has also fostered the self same preferences and both dogs have excluded the Canagan from their diets.

Of course I've tried mixing the choice cuts with the biscuits and tried binding it all together with soaked Canagan but the crafty little devils just eat round what they don't want. 

This morning was the first morning in a seemingly long, long time that Oscar came to wake me up in the morning. He lumbered up onto the bed and slammed himself down on top of me demanding attention. But this morning's visit came with an additional bonus. Something he's never done before. He forcefully pushed his muzzle underneath my chin. practically breaking my jaw, and snuggled his big head up against my throat almost choking me.:skep: Fifteen minutes later he was snoring quite peacefully.

Just before his thermostat broke he decided to visit the fridge, another of Oscar's self styled habits, before finally going back outside into his beloved freezing cold temperatures and the snow.

I could be wrong but I think he's just about made his peace with me. 

Although on reflection and truth be known, he probably did that whilst siily 4R53 me slept in the freezing cold temperatures with him and he's simply decided to exploit a more vulnerable and much weaker animal.



Thanking you all once again for your very warm well wishes.:001_smile:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I am pleased that peace has been made . We don't call them that here but Kilo likes his "rump ruffles" too and demands them in precisely the same way .


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Can't beat a nice bit of fillet.  glad everything is on the up.:thumbup1:


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Awww, that made for lovely reading this morning. So glad if the accident was 'all' that caused his loss of appetite and a mountain of stress for you, Mrs Zee and loads of us on here as opposed medical problems...not sure if that reads right 
Lovey to hear he seems happy once more


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Once again this thread has tears are flowing down my cheeks - but this time they are tears of happiness.

Soooo pleased Oscar is getting back to normal - well, normal for Oscar, anyway!


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

Oscar is a lucky boy to have such caring and doting owners! Delighted he is getting back to his old self.....even if he does break your bones whilst jumping in bed for a cuddle with his ol' Daddy!!! :wink:


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Just Brill


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Dogless said:


> I am pleased that peace has been made . We don't call them that here but *Kilo likes his "rump ruffles" too *and demands them in precisely the same way .


Max too, but luckily for me, he chooses to demand them when I'm safely sitting down, thoughtful boy


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

So basically what you are saying is that Oscar is just a big wimp, like Ferdie! I can imagine though that he associated being hurt or frightened with you and thought you didn't love him any more. I had this with Ferdie when he ran into an electric fence which was keeping some sheep in. Seemed to think I had done it.

I am so relieved that he is up and running again.


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

Brilliant news. Glad he's much better, bless him. :thumbup1:
Another one here for 'Rump Ruffles'. Exactly what Freddie does but we just call it a bum scratch.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2013)

Nature has funny ways of dealing with things. While the dogs are blooming and loving their fillet, I had my first warm meal yesterday and that was chips and Findus fish fillets. The dogs won us hands down. :001_smile:

As the dogs are loving the snow outdoors, I am not loving my indoors, as I have flu. I thought I overcame it, but then went for a walk with the dogs and now got it all back with interest.

The speed they learned the new habits was phenomenal. Now they demand trays of cut meats for breakfast and for tea. The looks I got when I offered them mince, like I was about to poison them. :frown2:

But it is just great to have my baby back. I thought I´d lose Zara in the summer (tick bite) and now Oscar frightened us to death. So naturally we can keep eating Findus frozen stuffs for tea, (e.g. fish fingers are a very under rated food) as long as the doggies get their best cuts of meat. 

Thanks again all you for your comments, I am sure your thoughts carried all this way to Oscar´s ear and in the end he just couldn't resist all that fuss and decided life is very nice and his grub got nicer..

This is Oscar enjoying his favourite weather (2012) not got any more upto date other than the one Zaros posted on this thread.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

MrsZee said:


> Nature has funny ways of dealing with things. While the dogs are blooming and loving their fillet, I had my first warm meal yesterday and that was chips and Findus fish fillets. The dogs won us hands down. :001_smile:
> 
> As the dogs are loving the snow outdoors, I am not loving my indoors, as I have flu. I thought I overcame it, but then went for a walk with the dogs and now got it all back with interest.
> 
> ...


I remember when my Joshua had a bad tummy and I fed his scrambled eggs and rice for a week. It took a few more weeks before he would eat anything else. You have done it now!


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

On a side note, fish finger butties with loads of tomato sauce go down well in this house.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

thank you for the update...

now you need some very spicy curry and pot of lemon and honey...

you must be worn out! hopefully now you all will get back to strength...

hugs and best wishes for you all...


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

bird said:


> On a side note, fish finger butties with loads of tomato sauce go down well in this house.


Oooh. Proper comfort food, but brown sauce all the way for me.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

MrsZee said:


> As the dogs are loving the snow outdoors, *I am not loving my indoors, as I have flu*.


And nor am I!

Perhaps you should understand why I'm spending more time outdoors with Oz.

It's because we both want to stay away from the snotty sniffles of the plague you've contracted, the piles of damp crumpled tissues and the legions of empty mugs that once contained medicinal aromatic hot drinks.

I never had a cold or flu until I met you in 2007 and in 2008, if you remember, I had my first ever bout of the dreaded illness.

Now I consider the more I stay away from you and your disease the less likely I am of contracting it myself.

Oscar too.

You can dribble and sneeze as much as you like over Zara. She's almost a self clean dog, but getting snot out of Oscar's fur would be a devil of a job!:wink:


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

yep..flu ridden OH is not the stuff for fainthearted!

Zaros and Oscar: typical men...off to the pastures new...

They will be back when she is able to cook again...

but , when a man has a flu!!! Different story entirely!

http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...9D487F597E30B8AEA14B9D&view=detail&FORM=VIRE3

poor little bunny!


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2013)

newfiesmum said:


> I remember when my Joshua had a bad tummy and I fed his scrambled eggs and rice for a week. It took a few more weeks before he would eat anything else. You have done it now!


Thanks for this information, there is hope then that one day we can start splitting the meat with the dog again. Dogs - they can really make us do all sorts for them. I bet we take better care of our pets than we do of ourselves or spouses. But what can we do?

In an earlier post you said you too forget to shop for yourself, but not for the dogs :thumbup1: The list of those things we do for our dogs, but not for us is a long one, isn´t it? :frown2: And we are supposed to be the smarter breed. What rubbish!


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Zaros said:


> And nor am I!
> 
> Perhaps you should understand why I'm spending more time outdoors with Oz.
> 
> ...


Oh the sympathy of men. :shocked: I dare say your bout of flu consisted of a sneeze and a couple of nose blows.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2013)

bird said:


> On a side note, fish finger butties with loads of tomato sauce go down well in this house.


I like fish fingers and other frozen fish stuff by Findus too. I need only peas to go with it, but might try your version too, as tomatoes are nice.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2013)

cheekyscrip said:


> yep..flu ridden OH is not the stuff for fainthearted!
> 
> Zaros and Oscar: typical men...off to the pastures new...
> 
> ...


You must know Zaros personally, you got it just right.  Did you notice we are communicating now via this thread, as my voice doesn´t carry far enough for us to speak? I was wondering where he always was?  Now I know. But my girlie has been by my side most days though. I think I´ll give her a bit more chicken file, she deserves it better than Zaros!


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2013)

bird said:


> Oh the sympathy of men. :shocked: I dare say your bout of flu consisted of a sneeze and a couple of nose blows.


You are so right too. Zaros looked after Ozzie so well, slept even with him on the veranda, but when it comes to dealing with my flu he runs for his life. Looks like men all over are exactly the same! :frown2:


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

MrsZee said:


> You must know Zaros personally, you got it just right.  Did you notice we are communicating now via this thread, as my voice doesn´t carry far enough for us to speak? I was wondering where he always was?  Now I know. But my girlie has been by my side most days though. I think I´ll give her a bit more chicken file, she deserves it better than Zaros!


I just know the species......

and if you saw the link I posted you will instantly recognise him...regardless of the name!

still consider yourself yucky...he might be there complaining his lunch is not ready yet!

and why you have not found his keys/mobile/glasses yet?


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

cheekyscrip said:


> yep..flu ridden OH is not the stuff for fainthearted!
> 
> Zaros and Oscar: typical men...off to the pastures new...
> 
> ...





bird said:


> Oh the sympathy of men. :shocked: I dare say your bout of flu consisted of a sneeze and a couple of nose blows.





MrsZee said:


> You are so right too. Zaros looked after Ozzie so well, slept even with him on the veranda, but when it comes to dealing with my flu he runs for his life. Looks like men all over are exactly the same! :frown2:


When you've all quite finished extracting the dog pee I happen to be a brave little soldier who is his own medic complete with sure fire remedies for those run of the mill coughs, sneezes and sore throats.

Alcohol!

Extremely large quantities taken at regular intervals will cure just about everything from a runny nose to that awkward and embarrassing moment when an aggressive tummy bug takes you and your trousers by surprise.

Once under its all powerful influence you don't have a care in the world which end of you is leaking uncontrollably!:yesnod:


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Zaros said:


> And nor am I!
> 
> Perhaps you should understand why I'm spending more time outdoors with Oz.
> 
> ...


Would you mind keeping your love letters private, please, or I will have to close this thread. It is getting far too intimate!


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

newfiesmum said:


> Would you mind keeping your love letters private, please, or I will have to close this thread. It is getting far too intimate!


You aint seen nothing yet.:wink:

And if you should ever find yourself privy to some of my more exclusive compositions then may God have mercy on your eyesight because my grammar won't. :blushing:

Singed Corneas are the last thing I'd wish on anyone. :001_smile:


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

MrsZee said:


> This is Oscar enjoying his favourite weather (2012) not got any more upto date other than the one Zaros posted on this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love seeing pictures of Zara and Oscar in the snow, it kind of suits them 
Do you have any videos of them in it too?

Sorry you're feeling so rough Mrs Zee, get well wishes on their way to you!


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

aww so happy zaros is getting stronger again , i love that pic would make the best xmas card,

mrs zee i hope your flu dosent last to long , you gt to sweat it out ,

and no zaros i dont mean work up a sweat doing the housework


----------



## jonb (Nov 15, 2012)

yep love the pics of Zara and Oscar in the snow too :001_wub:


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2013)

delca1 said:


> Do you have any videos of them in it too?


Yes I do.  But these are from two years ago I think.

[youtube_browser]3a-tbysbxto[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]TGO1aoED1oU[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]rtk8G9LgwYI[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]UgAVx4MZ8vg[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]PU8OLzYiPHg[/youtube_browser]

When my babies were just babies still.

[youtube_browser]2Xt0Eydmsj0[/youtube_browser]


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

i l oved all your vids esp the first one , and then the one with them squabbling over the hat , has anyone noticed the postman is missing!!

i love your pink jacket mrs zee

oh i forgot to say my nephew& girlfriend had a baby girl a couple of months ago and her name is Zara ,she is beautiful


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2013)

newfiesmum said:


> Would you mind keeping your love letters private, please, or I will have to close this thread. It is getting far too intimate!


 I guess it isn´t excatly from "Bold and Beautiful" or "Romeo and Juliet". The man keeping 3 metres away from the woman, instead of roses we have bags of used tissues, and any conversation begins and ends with a sneeze. I will not even start to describe what I´m wearing. Big hint is layers and wollen hat from Spid. The hat is actually very pretty, mind you.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

lovely videos! thank you..and Oscar can talk!


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Thank you for posting the videos, makes me love Zara and Oscar even more! Really laughed when Zara popped out of the snow cave.

Hope you're feeling better Mrs Zee


----------



## Wig Dog (Nov 19, 2013)

I adore these dogs! I'd love one - not that i've ever seen one in real life -but I think a small terraced house in Wales wouldn't really suit them. Nor do we get enough snow sadly as I love that too. 
Get well soon Mrs Zee. Zaros - I agree 100% about the alcohol. A top health tip from me; I drink, smoke & my diet is truly appalling. I've seen a doctor once in the last 20 years (for a rather embarrassing abscess!) Can't remember the last time I had a cold, but it's true - booze dries up bogies.


----------

